# arrow head from HI



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

last November i collected a few five gallon buckets of shell from high island and brought home to use with fish mounts . well i was putting together a red fish and building the base that is covered in shell . and found this Friday .got it look at and it is real .not much but it is a point off the beach . also was lots of flint chips.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

also what i found out is that HI has very old stuff up to 12'000 yrs old . cool .


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

We found 2 perfect arrowheads on HI last year.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Some friends and I on SurfMasters had a long drawn out discussion about picking up arrowheads ect. on McFadden National Seashore. This is a copy of what I was told. Take it for what it's worth. 

It is unlawful and illegal to collect historic or prehistoric artifacts or objects found on public lands in Texas. Federal Laws, such as Public Law 59-209 (16USC 431433), permit the United States to seize at any time any object of antiquity or collection taken from lands owned or controlled by the United States. The Antiquities Code of Texas states that archaeological sites, objects, building artifacts, and implements located in, on, or under the surface of any land belonging to the State of Texas or to any county, city, or political subdivision are state archaeological landmarks and protected under law. Unauthorized or illegal removal of artifacts and objects, or willful disregard or damage of an archaeological or historical site in Texas is punishable by a fine of from $50 to $1000, and/or confinement in jail for up to 30 days. There are also provisions against illicit collection on private lands. Most other states have similar laws to protect our fragile prehistoric and historic archaeological resources. These resources are limited in number and once destroyed or lost can not be replaced. It is the responsibility of each generation to accept the stewardship of caring for these cultural resources so that future generations can also enjoy and learn about the great ancestry of human kind.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh&#8230;and Yes. Arrowheads and artifacts found in the High Island area are some of the oldest and rarest around.


----------



## budv48 (Feb 12, 2008)

That's interesting. Nice find, Lunkerbrad.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

not mcfaddin. never go that far up but found around gillcrest from the hog farm .
did not pick it up off the beach read how i found it tom . .







it was a surprise .
good you let every one know the laws . 
that is why i go to pay digs once a year for fun of it and on privet property no laws are broke .


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Always has to be 1 parade pizzer.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry guys, I didn't mean to be a "parade pizzer". 

Had I found that arrow head it would be in my pocket. It's a nice one.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

its ok tom i expect it here .


----------



## TRAVO (May 29, 2008)

*nice!*

I almost got arrested for being on some land at a mound in Hays county. I was surveying the land (1500 acres) and had full access to the property when some jerk called the sherrif to tell him that I was tresspassing and digging arrowheads. Luckily for me I didn't have any at the time because he searched my truck and told me that if he had found any points he would take soil samples from the mound and the point to compare them. He wouldn't listen to me or let me explain my side of the story so I finally told him to go ahead and arrest me because I wasn't talking to him anymore. He finally figured it out and I was let go. It was funny how it happened though because he was on the other side of a big game fence (8-10' tall) and he was all of 5' tall. You should have seen the look on his face when I told him to arrest me. What an idiot. Last but not least, that land was finally sold and I have plenty of perfect points from there now. Good find LB. Karankawa and Tonkawa Indians were thick on the coast in the Paleo era. Probably 10,000 years old.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

great find, 

I often warn people that it is illgeal to arrowhead hunt along the beach also. 
For one reason or another just because you warn people that it is illegal, they get all bent out of shape. 

I never tell them not to hunt them, nor do I say I do not hunt them. Just be careful about where you tell people you found them. 

All of Texas beachs are public land, so the law applys to every beach in Texas. 

If you are going to arrowhead hunt on the beach. Just do not dig big holes or destroy dunes. After hard rains are the most productive. The wash out areas from the march tend to turn up the most finds. 

I persoanlly figure that an Arrowhead will do more good in a display case where kids and people can enjoy it. Then burried under sand, or on a self in the back of some state building.


----------



## diggler (Aug 16, 2005)

Didn't know the Karankawa had AA batteries. I guess they keep going, and going, and...


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I have never found an arrowhead bt if i did I would pick it up. Being born and rasied in Texas I find that law to be a complete crock of sh!t and have just a much of a right as the govt. But then again thats just one mans opinion.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I think the law is there for a reason... they just can't arbitrarily draw a line... you find a really significant historical object like portion of ship wreck with spanish dubloines or the personal affects of a soldier killed during the civil war and the law starts making a bit more sense... that being said... I generally adhere to the old "finders keepers" rule of thumb...


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 12, 2008)

*artifacts on the beach*

howdy all I figure artifacts found on the beach is a inheritance.
that is my 2 cents


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

jc said:


> I think the law is there for a reason... they just can't arbitrarily draw a line... you find a really significant historical object like portion of ship wreck with spanish dubloines or the personal affects of a soldier killed during the civil war and the law starts making a bit more sense... that being said... I generally adhere to the old "finders keepers" rule of thumb...


If I find something of value on the beach, the only people that are going to know about it is me and the guy I sell it to, if I decide to sell it. The state gets in my pocket enough as it is.
If I need to dig holes, they'll be filled in by the time anyone notices.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Goverment Gone Amuck !!!*

I know the Law is there...The State and the Snob's that beleive they are the only one's
which should be able to "Collect Artifacts" from public lands...Those folks should pass 
another law like England has...Anyone finding an Historical or Cultural Artifact stops after
initial discovery...Notifies the approiate govermental authorities...They then secures the
site and after the Dig is Complete an independant apprisal is conducted and the finder(s)
are compensated at full market value...[Sometimes Millions of $$$$$]
Don't get me wrong I'm not advocating the distruction of Indian Burial Mounds or 
anything like that but to arrest folks for hunting arrow heads is Goverment Gone 
Amuck....
My $.02
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

We have Game Wardens watching the banks of Lake Aquilla with binoculars. They issue citations to any one caught picking up an arrowhead. What a crock, most all of the arrowheads I have came from the shore of a lake where a camp was located. They have since raised the lake and its all under water now. My dad intoroduced me to the sport at about five years old and I have introduced my kids to it. Can anyone tell me how and what area on the beach to look thats most productive?

Keith


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice flint tool Brad. I've got quite a few points from spear to bird. Also lots of fossilized sabre-toothed, mastadon, and tortoise.

Sorry I missed your last phone message. I was away from home. Don't give up Bro, maybe this month. TCDave


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

WOW!!! I lived in that area for 5 years and spent alot of time growing up around that area and I never found anything like this. I have read some articles and historical documents that talk about the indians that used to inhabit the peninsula... Very interesting stuff...Cant remember the name of the tribe though.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 12, 2008)

howdy all-- the tribe that lived, along the coast at HL. are called atakapan, there is not much known about the atakapan. atakapan is a language, not really a tribe, it is thought that thay spoke atakapan. I hope this helps


----------

